# Anyone Know Anything About Alpha Watches?



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

Does anyone know any of the specifics regarding Alpha watches. I'm primarily interested in the automatics with the Miyota movement....21 jewels...5ATM. I can buy the big "grenade" Alpha from a friend who needs money -- fast for a motorcycle speeding ticket. He wants to sell this monster, (48mm without crown) ASAP for $50US. The watch is nearly new, I.E. two weeks old, worn twice. Any information or experiences with this watch would be appreciated. For me, it would be the one and only "bling" watch in my collection.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Miyota movements are made by Citizen.....

They are ok for what they are, cheap watches.....


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Alpha watches were discussed in some detail in an earlier thread

Alpha thread

and I think there are several other threads about them. All are worth a read through.

I think the general opinion was they are pretty good value but you can pick up a dodgy one that might break down pretty quick or you might be lucky and get one that lasts a long time.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

They have been discussed here before as Jason points out. In summary:

Chinese made

Surprisingly good quality and very cheap

Nearly all are copies/homages of established brands

The movements are Chinese made too

Most of them are good, occasionally a duff one gets through QA

You can buy a new one for about the same price as your pal is offering - but you will have shipping and customs to pay of course. If it is undamaged and is running well and you like the style, why not?


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

quoll said:


> Chinese made
> 
> Surprisingly good quality and very cheap
> 
> ...


-Also, only one model at present uses a Japan-made Miyota movement - that is the Grenade line.

-Alpha is not a manufacturer. Their watches are assembled by third party manufacturers and use a variety of movements.

-Many current alpha's are using much better quality movement sourced from Tian-Jin (the same company behind Sea-Gull).

-Contact alpha directly. often times their advertised price includes shipping.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Just to say I have three Alpha's nd as everyone has said you can get good and bad , I have two that keep great time and a third that can lose 2 mins a day









But I would prefer to take a chance on a Alpha homage watch than buy a cheap and nasty fake


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Zephod said:


> Just to say I have three Alpha's nd as everyone has said you can get good and bad , I have two that keep great time and a third that can lose 2 mins a day
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> But I would prefer to take a chance on a Alpha homage watch than buy a cheap and nasty fake


Agreed.

I have the Daytona Alpha. I think it's great for the money.


----------

